# Do you know Mr. Cooney.com?



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone sell items on Mr Cooney.com? It looks very interesting to me...
The only thing is that it cost $100.00 before I can sell any items.. So I'd like to know more about it before I invest.... Maybe someone has purchased items from that site...It's like ebay but free after becoming a member... Andrew


SLOTS N STUFF
Email: [email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a saved link to it and have gone there on some occasions. 
bear69 who used to list on ebay and frequent many shows as a vendor (RIP bear) kept that site alive with his listings but didn't make many sales there.
I used to go to many of Coneys shows when he ran them and they were boring, dwindled in vendor participation and finally just plain died out.
he sells on eBay (if you can call it THAT) but his prices are way overboard (too high).
if his site were even close to successful, he wouldn't need to list elsewhere?

your mileage may vary.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've used that site a couple times and was satisfied. I think I bought a bunch of Marchon parts (mostly two different kinds of pick-up shoes) the last time. There seems to be a pretty good variety of parts all on one site so I think it's valuable to the hobby.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

The time or two I went to his site I thought the prices were very extra high. I wondered if it was a real site.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> The time or two I went to his site I thought the prices were very extra high. I wondered if it was a real site.


same here


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you have to register to use the search capability. When you have to register to simply view a site's content that is a strike against it for me. I think 99% of the items listed there are by the owner Joe's. I only use it occasionally for reference pictures. Most of the items there are 2-10 times the retail value so I do not take it seriously or spend any time there shopping.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I used it in the past when Bill (Bear) Overmyer had items listed (RIP). Bought a car from Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobby) off there once. I rarely find myself visiting Mr Coneys auction site these days...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looked once, said "Yeah right" then moved along.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like others have said... Poorly built site with stupid prices, it's a sucker pit.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The decision should be based on activity and viewership not the ante.

I dont believe that Coney's fantasy world can compete with....uh....er....

REALITY!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't realize the site was still active. It has been many years (over 10?) since Joe ran a show and I figured he had packed it in for the website. When it was new, he asked all of us who were selling at the time to try it out. I may have tried listing a couple things but never got any bids.

The prices on his items have always been out there. Just took a quick peek, saw the $5000 cars, chuckled, shook my head and closed that window.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

When I was newbie, I overpaid for some of his stuff. It hurts to think about it.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments...They have been very helpful... Andrew


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very helpfully info!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Joe Bodnarchuk. I bought many things from him years ago from his eBay site and his prices were more reasonable back then. Since then he has made it into his prime business. He usually has lots of estate sale stuff. Seems today he is trying to capatilize on older stuff he considers rare and hoping to catch ignorant collectors off guard.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I didn't know bear69 died! he was a great guy to deal with. I agree with everyone everythig on that site is way over priced!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Pretty sad. Came across Mr Conehead a long time ago, going on 10 years. Bookmarked it at first. A lot of the listings left look the same as when I first found it. Some ridiculous prices even on "less than perfect" common stuff. At some point you wonder what the motive is in keeping it going. Or is it running on autopilot?


----------

